# Training after transfer?



## sarmjh12 (Aug 14, 2021)

Hi! I’m transferring stores in a couple weeks and just wanted to know what to expect when i start there. Do I go through any kind of training again to get to know the new store or do they just throw me in?


----------



## DBZ (Aug 14, 2021)

Probably throw you in LOL. If you are an advocate, you might get observed for a little


----------



## Yetive (Aug 14, 2021)

Is it a different department? If not, you really shouldn't need any training.


----------

